# wats the best intake for a 06 gto



## joethegreek (Aug 16, 2008)

hey i have a 06 gto n i want to put a intake on it wat u guys think the best intake for more performance is ?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forums.
I`d say the best intake for power is going to be a supercharger intake.


----------



## joethegreek (Aug 16, 2008)

thats kool wat about cold air intake who makes the best


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

joethegreek said:


> hey i have a 06 gto n i want to put a intake on it wat u guys think the best intake for more performance is ?


Save some cash and just install a Drop in filter, If you want a complete unit for looks and function go with the AEM Brute Force set up


----------



## joethegreek (Aug 16, 2008)

thanks guys


----------



## Goat90 (Aug 13, 2008)

well.. i have a k&n cold air typhoon series. and it looks great. it has the polished pipe and everything. and comes with the heat shield to actually make it cold air. then again i have an 04.. i think they should make the same oe for yours though. and i could actually tella bit of a difference on it too. power wise. but if you get the intake get a throttle body spacer. i got one.. it sounds good (makes the intake whistle more) and adds mid and high range to your car. it makes the air more efficient that goes through your intake as well. so technically better gas mileage and some power at the same time.


----------



## PapitoGTO (Aug 17, 2006)

I am running the Volant. So far so good. Heat soak still seems to be a problem with all intakes.


----------

